# how noisy are they?



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Im wanting to get a dust collector before i die from dust lol
i was at woodcraft and turned on a Jet i think and it was almost silent.so im curious
how loud is the hf dust collector?
thanks
Robert


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

It's pretty darn loud. At least mine is. With it and the Delta air filter running, it's a noisy shop.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob,
I have a Jet 1 1/2 hp, 1100cfm dc. It is pretty quiet. It also works well. Probably worth the extra money to get something good. One of the reasons I don't use a shop vac for dust collection often.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Bob,
> I have a Jet 1 1/2 hp, 1100cfm dc. It is pretty quiet. It also works well. Probably worth the extra money to get something good. One of the reasons I don't use a shop vac for dust collection often.
> Mike Hawkins


 +1

Yes you can hear it but it makes a lot less noise than a shop vac. 

As for the HF, I don't know. 

BTW - For about $30 you can get a good set of Peltor ear muffs that offer superb noise reduction. 

BTW 2 - You can use a Long Ranger to turn the DC on and off before starting the shop equipment. 

BTW 3 - I move my DC hose to the machine that I'm using at the moment. (The best advice I ever got from a sales person.)


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

rrich said:


> +1
> 
> 
> BTW 3 - I move my DC hose to the machine that I'm using at the moment. (The best advice I ever got from a sales person.)


Really? I've been doing that for some time now and I find it highly annoying. If I could ever plan my shop out right, I'd have the time to plan the dust collection properly. :furious:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Is the HF model really that noisy?

If it is I may have to rethink my my plans...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dmh said:


> Is the HF model really that noisy?
> 
> If it is I may have to rethink my my plans...


It is pretty noisy. Mine ain't so bad now after I Frankenstein'd it but it's still more noise than I care for. That said, the only tools in my shop (that I need DC for) that make less noise are my TS and BS. So I don't hear it over the others anyway!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

The HF is loud, especially with the stock dust bag/filter. Can't comment if using an aftermarket filter (the Wynn 35-something) makes it any louder or softer. It's loud, but it sucks some serious air and works very well. I'd imagine in a bigger room it would be more tolerable, but in my 20x10 shop/garage there is nowhere for the sound to really go. For the money though, you cannot go wrong w/the HF. If you have the scratch to get the Jet, by all means, go for it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> Im wanting to get a dust collector before i die from dust lol
> i was at woodcraft and *turned on a Jet i think and it was almost silent.*so im curious
> how loud is the hf dust collector?
> thanks
> Robert


So do you think it was a Jet or do you think you turned it on. There not extremely loud but a long way from almost silent.

You sure it was plugged in. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

They will also get louder in a smaller area. In a big store with other noise it may seem quieter then it is. Kind of like things look smaller in the store then when you get it home.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> So do you think it was a Jet or do you think you turned it on. There not extremely loud but a long way from almost silent.
> 
> You sure it was plugged in. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> They will also get louder in a smaller area. In a big store with other noise it may seem quieter then it is. Kind of like things look smaller in the store then when you get it home.


 lol funny
no i turned it on and was standing right beside it.i even put my hand over the hose to feel how much suction it had.i called back and asked and it was a jet 650 they said.it also had the trash can attachment for the bigger shavings i guess


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

How noisy is it? It's about that loud. Sorry for the smart ashed reply, but how to I explain it to you? It is a LOT quieter than a shop vac, quieter than any of my power tools. Yes you can hear it running for sure.... But it is far from loud... The fellow that mentioned his HF DC is louder than his band saw, and / or his table saw, well he must have a really quiet table saw and band saw, or a really loud HF DC... NONE of my power tools is quieter than the pair of my HF DC AND my Grizzly filter running at the same time. The Grizzly filter is quite a bit louder than the HF DC... 

Most of the noise from mine is dust and debris clanging and swishing in the separator, the DC itself not so much... 

FWIW, my shop is 18x20, so it is pretty small. Hardly the smallest out there through.. Smaller shops tend to make noises seem louder, larger shops make them seem quieter. The sound waves have elsewhere to go...

YMMV...


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

dbhost said:


> How noisy is it? It's about that loud. Sorry for the smart ashed reply, bu The fellow that mentioned his HF DC is louder than his band saw, and / or his table saw, well he must have a really quiet table saw and band saw, or a really loud HF DC... NONE of my power tools is quieter than the pair of my HF DC AND my Grizzly filter running at the same time. The Grizzly filter is quite a bit louder than the HF DC...
> 
> YMMV...


My table saw, band saw, router (when not cutting) and all but my biggest sander are a LOT quieter than my HF DC. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my DC, and it IS quieter than my shop vac, but not by a whole lot. 

I have the Delta air cleaner and depending on it's mood, it can be fairly quiet to downright loud. After you're in there for a bit, you adjust to it, but when you turn it off, it's noticeably quieter.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so im thinking im gonna go buy the hf one this weekend.im scared i wont like usine it cause of the noise.i mainly lately have been doing nothing but turning in my shop and kinda like standing on a pile of shavings JK but my lathe is quiet and i like it that way.i guess we all learn to sacrifice


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> My table saw, band saw, router (when not cutting) and all but my biggest sander are a LOT quieter than my HF DC.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my DC, and it IS quieter than my shop vac, but not by a whole lot.
> 
> I have the Delta air cleaner and depending on it's mood, it can be fairly quiet to downright loud. After you're in there for a bit, you adjust to it, but when you turn it off, it's noticeably quieter.


Which is why I said YMMV. Your other tools may be quieter, the particular HF DC you get may be louder... Mine is reasonably quiet. The biggest noise from it is the sound of the air getting sucked through the ductwork. Mind you, there still is some noise from the impeller / motor but it isn't enough to worry about. I will run mine no problem with people sleeping in the house as I know the sound doesn't penetrate the walls...


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

The HF is nosier than I would like but a lot quieter than my shop vac.


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

anyone notice a tick when their hf dc is turning off? I just assembled mine tonight And when I flipped it off, there was a tick in the rotation.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Those ticks can cause serious bites*

I'd use some bug spray. :blink:
If it's never had any chips in it then it's a motor or impeller issue.
Spin the impeller by hand, unplugged of course and listen. It may be a centrifugal switch kicking off in the motor. I donno?  bill


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

I only here it when its shutting down. Like a clicking noise. I threw a handful of chips in to see how she worked. Works fine. Just worried that i may have gotten a dud


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dierte said:


> anyone notice a tick when their hf dc is turning off? I just assembled mine tonight And when I flipped it off, there was a tick in the rotation.


 its just part of the motor shutting down


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> its just part of the motor shutting down


Thank you sir.


----------

